# Not for those with a weak stomach...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I was helping move my brother from his house after his latest break-up (psycho-magnet). We had the u-haul packed and were driving to the back of the storage area and i was scooping out the cars....what do i see facing me but GTO, in the very last row......had to stop on the way out and snap a pic for you guys. typical "I won't sell it, I am gonna restore it someday" car, what a shame!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Penskecat (Feb 13, 2012)

I wonder if it still has the original jack.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

most of that will buff right out


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Crusty, you beat me to it!!! LOL!!! I say air up the tires, and stab a 455 in it and run it as a survivor car!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

are those the 1 or 2" drop spindles???


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

I know what you mean when they say I'll fix it one day. Those people piss me off!!!!.. Theres a 69 GTO all original 2 miles from me, half rusted a doesn't want to get rid of it. Theres also 69 fastback still in good shape just a little surface rust, sitting out in the weather and doesn't want to sell either. I know the location of two 68 Challengers and other collectables but nobody wats to sell. I had to drive 11 hrs away to Texas to get my 67 Lemans and 80 Corvette. It wasn't a bad buy at 4500. for both cars. I feel like going off on these people. If you haven't fixed it in 10 years you never will!!!!!!!!!!!:shutme


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Rust in peace great Warrior .

That should be criminal, I sentence you to 100,000 miles in a Smart Car with dead shocks and running on 3 cylinders. :shutme





^ ya, 68 Challengers are super rare lol.


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

What ALKY said....that's just a crime...
although I could probably use some of that car to help restore mine...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree it's a crime. These people smugly sit on their "treasure", talk about what it's "worth", while it rots away into oblivion. Then the people who own the car(s) die, and the stuff goes to the scrapper the next day. These "I'll restore it someday" folks are DELUSIONAL.


----------



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

It is pretty sad. There is one a couple miles from me that is the same way. It was parked in the early 80's and has sat outside since. I drove by it the other day. The gas tank was on the ground and you could see in the trunk. 
Same story, he is going to restore it one day.
Brian


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow. 'Til just now, I'd never reflected on just widespread this 'illness' is, how many others see the same crimes in their locales and, feel the way I do. Makes me wonder if there is enough nation(world)wide disgust that there should be dedicated website, where car lovers from around the world can post photos of the insanity local to them. 

Took me a minute just to think of the possibilities, like potential for so much web-related. Point is, eventually, the whole web page could go 'big' enough that even the owners of these cars will see begin seeing for themselves / being "outed" by their families and friends, etc. Hopefully cause some embarassment so they see their delusion from the perspective therapists go for ("Gee, maybe ten thousand frenchmen can't be wrong. Duh") finally realize the folly of their delusion and sell. 

Heck, I can think of several such people who, even if they didn't see or hear about the (Fairlane, '34 Ford, enter others here) in the woods next to their house would realize, "D*mn, that's me they're talkin' about . . . " 

Man, this is a natiowide epidemic and while a worldwide "outing" and expose' page might not be the solution, I sure can't see why it ain't worth considerin'.

To end on a positive note, here's a call to raise all our mugs to those of you who rescue those of these icons that you can. Thank you for what you do.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mother earth has already restored it....to iron oxide!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I think even TMP would pass on that one.......I think......... :lol:


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Out here in Pa, I've seen quite a few properties with a dozen or more vehicles scattered here and there. Before I found my Lemans, that's the reply I got, "I'm gonna restore it one day". Right down the road from me there is a 69 Camaro tha'ts sunk a few inches into the ground. And a couple of towns away there is a 69 Charger that has weeds growing up to the windows. Thats just 2 around here. There's tons more. The craziest is a guy who has around 100 Mopars on his property. Some are outside rotting, but some he has in barns and garages and they look mint. If you stop by he will show you around. He loves to show off. Plan on having 2 hours to spare.


----------



## Penskecat (Feb 13, 2012)

ct66gto said:


> Wow. 'Til just now, I'd never reflected on just widespread this 'illness' is, how many others see the same crimes in their locales and, feel the way I do. Makes me wonder if there is enough nation(world)wide disgust that there should be dedicated website, where car lovers from around the world can post photos of the insanity local to them.
> 
> Took me a minute just to think of the possibilities, like potential for so much web-related. Point is, eventually, the whole web page could go 'big' enough that even the owners of these cars will see begin seeing for themselves / being "outed" by their families and friends, etc. Hopefully cause some embarassment so they see their delusion from the perspective therapists go for ("Gee, maybe ten thousand frenchmen can't be wrong. Duh") finally realize the folly of their delusion and sell.
> 
> ...


Something like this?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

You have to realize. ALOT of people can't stand to see other's happy. If they can't do it NOBODY is gonna. My ex wife was like that with a certain part of her anotomy!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It still looks like its going 100 mph


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Penskecat said:


> Something like this?


Love Cars in Barns, I was gonna post the link myself when I read the earlier reply. They have a 69 Judge convert on there (1 of 108) that bout made me cry. 

I have a buddy who bought a 71 Cuda out of a "barn" with 40K on it (340 auto w/Shaker hood!) and resold it as he found it for a $28K profit. They are still out there! This was about 3 years ago..... The guy that bought the car restored it and it was ( I think) 2009 Mopar of the year with Mopar Collectors guide and had a 5 page spread in the mag.


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2011)

Penskecat said:


> Something like this?


Thanks for posting the interesting link.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The thing is, cars in barns generally do ok....until the barn burns or collapses on the car. The real crime is what we've all been addressing: cars sitting outside for years, rotting away to oblivion. The owners of these cars are "hoarders", who have no interest in automotive preservation or the hobby. They just like "having" something other people want. That's it. Everybody loses in the long run. The hoarder dies, and the car dissolves.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Even a carport did a good job protecting the Tempest for it's 35 year dormant period....My uncle asked the other day if i was looking for another project he lives in Idaho (where i found mine) and sees barn and field cars all the time on his travels. Told him to send me anything he sees that looks solid or rare.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A few years ago I added on: A 2 car garage for the goats. Then when the T/A came along I had custom built a 12x20 garage and had it delivered and it sets out back. For security reasons I had double doors made instead of an overhead one. For 3100 its was a viable solution and works great. The '05 has been in there all winter. 4 Ponchos all under roof.

The garage out back will have power run to it and insulated and turned into a outback hangout done in Pontiac motif decor.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

it probably just needs a battery and some fresh gas. Worst case maybe a shot of eather. Tires are a few pounds low also. Other than that its good to go.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

They're gonna fix them some day or they think there worth a fortune. Too many people watching Barrett-Jackson think there junk is gold. I saw a '69 GTO sticking out the end of an old garage the other day. I had an oppertunity to be in the area so I decided to knock on the door and see what the story was with the car. The lady who answered said it was her car and she had it for 30 years. She said it was all original numbers matching 400 four speed car with 48k original miles. I ask if it was for sale and she said it was. I ask her how much and she said she didn't know what it was worth, she said she had been offered 10K for it but was told by others it was worth more. I ask if I could look at it. She said OK. I'm not in the market for another car but would like to find a donor car with a 4-speed for my car. The car was completely trashed, bubbles all over a cheap paint job for years earlier, almost all panels had some dents, interior trashed, door panels off and most of the chrome trim lying in the back seat. It did have the endura nose but it was really funky looking, kind of wrinkled in places. I opened the hood and the motor was trashed, no air cleaner, a rusty old edelbrock carb and the oil cap was even missing. Oil, gunk and dirt everywhere. Everything on this car appeared to be there, but it was trashed. I thought if she thinks this car is worth more than 10k no since of even talking with her, my offer of what it's worth would probalby insult her. Would be a perfect donor car though, I'd like to have the 4 speed, shifter and console looked to be in good condition and the pedals looked fine. It did have 48k on the speedo but I suspect it was on it's 2nd or 3rd time around.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> I was helping move my brother from his house after his latest break-up (psycho-magnet). We had the u-haul packed and were driving to the back of the storage area and i was scooping out the cars....what do i see facing me but GTO, in the very last row......had to stop on the way out and snap a pic for you guys. typical "I won't sell it, I am gonna restore it someday" car, what a shame!!!!


hey, in the next town where i live theres a guy with a 2 owner '65 hardtop 4spd. 4bbl. that sez the same bull. "im gonna fix it up, its not for sale". aint never gonna happen. its too bad. im sure the undercarrige is wasted by now.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I could fix it. Not much of it would be original, but it might be easier than the hardtop.

I am one of those guys who has a bunch of cars sitting outside, and wont sell them. The good ones are pretty much inside, but I have a couple I wish I could put under a roof. I would sell them to the right person, that is someone who will do something with the car that doesnt include putting a chevy in it or scrapping it. 

If it is some kid with limited cash, or an old guy who has no skills, then no they cannot buy my car. It is fine sitting in my yard waiting for me to get to it, and it would never have a chance with most of the people who think they want an old car. Unlike them, I will get to it and it will be nice again, or at least go damn fast.


BTW, yes I am still alive. Life happens, winter sucks, and I can walk again now. I bet you guys forgot who I am.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We're all wondering what happened to Mitch as well as you, Thumpin'. Welcome back to the salt mines.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Winter is primarily downtime in the far north, unless we want to burn lots of wood to have heat for a couple hours. Its usually in the 30s and 40s now, so I can get something done.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome back Thumpin, on the contrary thought about you on this one, been wondering where you been, good to hear your up and about, now get that GTO moving and post some pics....


----------

